# Escitalpram?



## wadey3 (May 2, 2005)

Anyone here tried escitalopram, and if so to what benefit, i must say the combination of 40mg of the above and 200mg of a spanish sulpiride brand name guastil, i am making a steady recovery from rock bottom, escitalopram is used for obbessive anxiety and is the most effective AD i have tried to date. Just wondering if anyone here has tried it and to what end?

Cheers Wade


----------



## wadey3 (May 2, 2005)

Found out that most people call this by its brand name lexapro, so have found some more info. about it on this board. But don't be shy, anymore personal experiences good or bad are greatly appreciated!!!!!!!

Cheers wade


----------

